# Evap line or positive? Help!



## AZMom1990

Okay so this test is from yesterday to me looks like a BFP!! But then today I retested with a pink dye test and it was negative. From what I’ve been reading on here blue dye tests are notorious for evap lines…I am also now a week late for my period and super nauseous, bloated and my breasts hurt. I hate this I just want to know if I’m pregnant or not!! Does this look like evap or BFP?


----------



## FTale

Oh ,wow. That looks extremely positive. What red dye did you use? Can you show a pic of it?

Evaps on blue dyes dont normally look that thick. Fx you are preggy.


----------



## FTale

Also, was the blue dye positive like that within the time limit? I really think that is legit positive but a blood test will tell you %100.


Following and praying for good news of a bfp. No evaps. Hugs


----------



## AZMom1990

FTale said:


> Also, was the blue dye positive like that within the time limit? I really think that is legit positive but a blood test will tell you %100.
> 
> 
> Following and praying for good news of a bfp. No evaps. Hugs

well I laid down for a few min after taking the test because I was nauseous but It couldn’t have been more than like 7 min!! I don’t have a pic of the other test because I threw it away lol but it was completely negative not even a faint line.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks positive!


----------



## Kiwiberry

That definitely looks positive, how strange you would get a negative result on a red dye.


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree. Is there any chance the pink dye just wasn’t sensitive or your urine diluted? That’s a crazy dark line to be evap


----------



## Gbaby23

Hi love!! The same is happening to me too! I’m so confused! I am now a week and some days late but I retested with a pink dye and it was negative but ours look very similar too! I went to get blood work done so I’m hoping it is a positive! I hope you had good news too\\:D/:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Any update?


----------



## Gbaby23

Bevziibubble said:


> Any update?

What would you say? Would you consider this a possible positive?


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Gbaby23 said:


> What would you say? Would you consider this a possible positive?

100% has to be a positive that. It’s a blaring positive!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Gbaby23 said:


> What would you say? Would you consider this a possible positive?

  
Yes that looks positive!


----------

